
Google fonts gives designers a one finger salute with latest Montserrat update - fonflirl
Amazing how a project in good standing can quickly sink with one uncontrolled employee.  Montserrat designer issued a major update which in turn has changed all websites that import the font from Google font project. fonts.google.com<p>The project manager instead of rectifying the issue and releasing version 2 of the font, went ahead and ignored all the designers and telling them to host the font on their own instead.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;google&#x2F;fonts&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1308
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;JulietaUla&#x2F;Montserrat&#x2F;issues&#x2F;60
======
taylodl
It's 2017 and you're still using any of Google's services for anything
important? Shame on you.

------
Piskvorrr
If you're not paying for it, you are not the user, you are the product.

~~~
Piskvorrr
No, seriously: sourcing external data puts you at the mercy of the providers
(somewhat mitigated by SRI). What makes self-hosting so unappealing? (I do
understand that it's a breaking, backwards incompatible change w/o notice -
that's what would anger _me_ )

